# How long does the peroxide/hair whitener mixture stay on the skull for Euro mounts?



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, I finally got around to the peroxide/clairol BW2 mixture you put on the skull to whiten it up. It is on there and the stretch wrap is over the skull as well. So how long does it need to stay on before I even begin to check on them? hours? Days? weeks? Anyone out there done this before want to give me a tip? Thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I just use straight 40% peroxide. I get the gel kind so it sticks to the bone. One day will get it pretty stinking white. Any more than two is not needed.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I just use straight 40% peroxide. I get the gel kind so it sticks to the bone. One day will get it pretty stinking white. Any more than two is not needed.


The gel formula is think enough that it doesn't need the clairol stuff to be mixed in with it then? Might have to do that next time around.

Anyways, when you take this whitening agent off, what is the best way to do it??? I feel if I hose it off in the yard the chemicals would not be good for the grass. Is it safe to put it in my basement sink and send it off to the wastewater treatment plant? 

What do you do? Thanks


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, the gel stuff is thick enough that you just get it on the skull everywhere you need it without getting it on the antlers, and leave it for a day. That's it. Way easier....just as effective.

I just spray it off with the hose. My lawn is sad enough that a little peroxide won't make much difference. If you have a nice lawn, though, the sink would be fine. I'm sure that's what women do with it when they are done.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

silver_yummies said:


> Is it safe to put it in my basement sink and send it off to the wastewater treatment plant?


Yeah it should be fine. I don't have a lawn(stupid apartment) so I didn't have a choice and just rinsed it in the kitchen sink. Never had a problem.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

where do you get this 40% gel?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

kevinfoerster said:


> where do you get this 40% gel?


Only place I know of is Sally's beauty supply. If you don't have one up there, try to find some kind of beauty supply store. Women use it to whiten their hair. I bought a couple gallons last time I was there, because they were on sale, and I do quite a few Euro mounts. 

A man may feel a little akward in a store like that, but the women in the stores around here are used to it. They know what we are doing with it.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

yes, any beauty salon will carry it. I bought mine from 'beauty mart' - the lady laughed when I told her what it was for.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

*Bret Michaels will know*

....oh, that is a wig he wears....never mind.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

So I have gathered from you guys that 2 days is enough and it is safe to wash down the sink? Sounds good enough to me. :darkbeer:


----------



## Homesick Hunter (Feb 24, 2010)

I bring a pot of very clean water too a light boil. I dip the scull in it until all of the white powder is cleaned off. I also let it sit for a minute or so to get the skull hot. Imediatly after pulling it from the water I put another coat of peroxide on it.


Do you use regular peroxide or the 40 volume stuff that you also get at the beauty saloon?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

I used the 40 volume peroxide and made it into a paste with the Clairol Basic White2 poweder.


----------



## Homesick Hunter (Feb 24, 2010)

That is the same stuff I use. I have tried just rinsing the scull off, but I get a better white when I clean the scull in boiling water and apply another coat of the 40 volume imediatly after.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Homesick Hunter said:


> That is the same stuff I use. I have tried just rinsing the scull off, but I get a better white when I clean the scull in boiling water and apply another coat of the 40 volume imediatly after.


How many days do you leave the solution on the first time around??


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I've got a head in my freezer, I suppose I should be getting around to doing this. I'm glad my daughter is in cosmotology school now, I can just send her to the beauty supply store...


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

tip of the day: wear rubber gloves. I speak from experience. Thank me later


----------



## Homesick Hunter (Feb 24, 2010)

I usually leave the solution on for 2 days, but have left them for a week and it turned out the same. I think humidity plays a good part. The scull needs to be dry all the way through. Heat will also bring out a deeper white. If it's winter time I bring the sculls in the house to dry.


----------

